# Summer Event



## wade (Aug 21, 2014)

Every summer we have a big family and friends get-together and this year it is this Saturday. Most years have a theme and this year it is the good old US of A. Surprise! surprise! - that means BBQ time!

Already getting the meat prepared. My local butcher was a star as always...

2 lovely thick whole Briskets (12 pound total)

8 racks of ribs - meat still on (17 pound total) 

2 whole pork shoulders (10 pound total)

2 large chickens (8 pound total)

Not all will be eaten on the day but most probably will be knowing this crowd!

My smokers will be maxed out tomorrow and Saturday morning but it is always great when I can get everything fired up at once. I may run out of Mavericks though - Shock! Horror!

Some quick Q-view from last nights preparation and will post more over the next couple of days...

Ribs trimmed and then with rub













RibsTrimmed.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 21, 2014


















RibsWithRub.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 21, 2014






Val packed before putting in the fridge













RibsPacked.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 21, 2014






One of the briskets as supplied by the butcher - I ask for no fat.













BrisketNatural.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 21, 2014






CONTROVERSY ALERT !!!

I always fully trim my briskets before smoking.

They are also cut in half to make them easier to handle in the smokers.













BrisketTrimmed.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 21, 2014






Initial 20 minutes in vinegar, orange juice and spice marinade to open up the meat pores before applying the main brisket rub













BrisketsVinegarRub.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 21, 2014






I ran out of light after this and the photos were looking a strange colour under the artificial lights.

The briskets were then given their final rub and were vac-packed for the fridge.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello my friend.  I'm in.  No controversy here.  I has seen and tasted.  You have been around the smoker once or twice.  I am certain all will turn out well.  Hope the weather holds for ya.  You need a good pot of pinto beans to go with all that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 21, 2014)

That’s a biblical amount of meat Wade, may as well throw in five loaves and two fishes ! Not sure of the weather for this weekend but I hope it stays fair for you.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks to being grand BBQ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Be sure to send Q-view of the festivities .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## wade (Aug 22, 2014)

jockaneezer said:


> That’s a biblical amount of meat Wade, may as well throw in five loaves and two fishes ! Not sure of the weather for this weekend but I hope it stays fair for you.


Sorry, did I forget to mention that the American biscuits and smoked salmon (that you tasted at the event) will also be on the menu


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello mate!  As I am sure my invitation got lost in the post I just wanted you to know we would be there about 4:00pmish.  Annette is pressing her party dress.  No need to do anything special to the guest room.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 22, 2014)

Danny - You know you are both welcome. See you at 4


----------



## wade (Aug 22, 2014)

First two smokers - both containing Brisket













Smokers1.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 22, 2014






Closest and furthest Webers containing ribs. The middle weber containing 2 pork shoulders













smokers2.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 22, 2014






Maverick remote units standing to attention - hup, two, three,four













Thermometers.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 22, 2014






Everything is currently still in foil resting - The brisket will rest for several more hours. More Q-view tomorrow.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello my friend.  I wish we could.  Would be nice to see you and Joyce again.  Thank you so very much.  Unfortunately, commitments.  I hope you have really great weather and a really fine day.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 24, 2014)

So much for trying to keep some back for another day! It was like a conveyor belt topping up the dishes on the serving table. I nearly forgot to take photos.

Of the 12 pounds of brisket I managed to save about 3 pounds - only because I vac packed it and hid it. The rest all went.













Brisket.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 24, 2014






4 trays of ribs... blink... whoosh... where did they all go? - managed to save only one rack for another day. Some here had already been grabbed before I managed to take the photo.













Ribs.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 24, 2014






2 1/2  trays of pulled pork - It was lucky I put the half tray away or I would not have even had a taste myself.













Pork.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 24, 2014






Behind the pork one of 4 bowls of "Burnt Ends". These were the first to run out. I really love them but I always feel guilty as I am cutting up good brisket to go in. Once I taste it though that guilty feeling soon disappears 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





To ensure the American theme we had a few blow-up cactus and flags around the house and garden













Cactus.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 24, 2014


















Flag.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 24, 2014






The horns started out on the wall but ended up on the table for a hat tossing competition..













Horns.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 24, 2014






All those long hours I spent browsing in Sheplers when I was working in Austin paid off too as the boots, Stetson, necktie, belt and waistcoat actually got the chance to be worn...

Yeee Haaaah


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 24, 2014)

Bloody hell Wade, you’ll be taking line dancing lessons next :) Looks like a good time would have been had.
My son got the keys to his first house on Friday, he’s just called by and taken the Weber and some charcoal and told us to call by in a couple of hours, oh and could we bring some salad and stuff, kids eh !


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello Graeme.  REAL MEN DON'T LINE DANCE!  I DO dance.  First one on the dance floor, just not line dancing.  True country music dancing is a little like ballroom only not nearly as formal.  Hope you get your Weber back, you know how kids are.

Hello Wade.  Some FINE looking meat!  I am sure a great time was had by all.  Well done.  WOW!  You bought a Stetson?  That is HARD CORE my friend.  Resistol is cheaper and a good quality hat.  I own a Stetson, but then I guess I should.  A good leather waistcoat put you back a bob or 3.  Isn't Sheplers great?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 25, 2014)

Dancing is not one of my favorite pass times but I have done some in the past when forced to - Lol.

As Danny infers - you may as well go buy yourself another Weber Graeme as you will have already lost that one


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Wade, food looks great, hope you have a good time.

This is what I am missing, even though I follow you, only found this thread after searching on Danny's post.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Steve - Yes we had a great time thanks. I must admit that after I had smelled all that meat cooking for so long I did not actually feel that hungry when it came to serve it. I managed to force myself though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great to see that you are now back up and running


----------

